# wiring diagram for starter, alternator, and battery 96 aba 2.0



## veedubgolf00 (Dec 6, 2004)

could someone lead me in the right direction for this. i took the motor out and i have everything back in except i don't know where the wire goes from the alternator to the....... and help me out with the ground wires.. thanks!


----------



## zeumer (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: wiring diagram for starter, alternator, and battery 96 aba 2.0 (veedubgolf00)*

in general, the plugs are keyed so they only go on one place, one way. the compression fitting ring lugs are mostly grounds except the second biggest one goes from battery + to the back of the alternator and the biggest one from battery + goes to the back of the starter.
see this site. it's in russian and english. the electrical schematic links are down the page on the left.
************************/index.php?p=page09


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: wiring diagram for starter, alternator, and battery 96 aba 2.0 (zeumer)*

looking for obd 2 aba 97 wiring diagrams, due to cut and missing wires, please help!


----------



## johnnierabbit (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: wiring diagram for starter, alternator, and battery 96 aba 2.0 (veedubgolf00)*

I need the same diagrams also. '95 golf, theres a red and white wire i cant figure out where it goes. + or ground? thanks


----------



## diggy84 (Sep 3, 2014)

*99.5 vr6 2.8 afp alternator wiring help*

noticed on my alternator of my 99.5 vw jetta vr6 AFP that there is a bolt with a screw on it that is visible when you look down to the top left of the alternator and there is no wire connected to the built in screw and bolt and when i was at the junkyard i found the exact same car and there was a thicker black wire attached the the screw/bolt on that vehicle and the kid i got the car from had a alternator put in. I have 20 ground to fault codes mentioned in the above posts! Could this be the issue because i cannot find online where the wire goes to and the car starts with no problem and stays running but it runs horrible! I have to check 02 and catalytic convertor this week to see if they cause the backfire issues when i down shift! Any professional suggestions on the wiring of the alternator of this car would be great and where that wires goes to! Thanks
20 Faults Found:
18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30 
P1602 - 35-10 - Voltage too Low - Intermittent
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-10 - - Intermittent
16687 - Cylinder 3 
P0303 - 35-10 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42) 
P0113 - 35-10 - Signal too High - Intermittent
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70) 
P0102 - 35-00 - Signal too Low
17834 - EVAP Purge Valve (N80) 
P1426 - 35-00 - Open Circuit
17950 - Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actuator (G187) 
P1542 - 35-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
17952 - Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actuator (G187) 
P1544 - 35-10 - Signal too Large - Intermittent
17580 - Angle Sensor 2 for Throttle Actuator (G188) Signal too Low 
P1172 - 35-10 - - Intermittent
17633 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 1 (N30) 
P1225 - 35-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
17637 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 5 (N83) 
P1229 - 35-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
17635 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 3 (N32) 
P1227 - 35-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
17638 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 6 (N84) 
P1230 - 35-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
17880 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump 
P1472 - 35-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
17843 - Secondary Air Pump Relay (J299) 
P1435 - 35-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
17829 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112) 
P1421 - 35-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
17636 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 4 (N33) 
P1228 - 35-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
17923 - Intake Manifold Valve (N156) 
P1515 - 35-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
17634 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 2 (N31) 
P1226 - 35-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
17525 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating Circuit: B1 S2 
P1117 - 35-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1J0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 379 H
Component: ABS/EDS 20 IE CAN 0001 
Coding: 03604
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3663DDFA12827BAE71B-4B1A

3 Faults Found:
01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) 
16-00 - Signal Outside Specifications
00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Left (G46) 
35-00 - -
00287 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Right (G44) 
35-00 - -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
Part No: 1J0 909 609 
Component: C AIRBAG VW3 SG 0002 
Coding: 00067
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: ECD7BF929C4E717ED7F-4B1A

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-919-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 919 951 B
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V57 
Coding: 06262
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2F6DE89EEDD84A6632D-5142

1 Fault Found:
01039 - Coolant Temperature Sensor (G2) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 61 Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 04096
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 8603ED3AA2E2AB2E21B-4AE8

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1J1959801C
Component: 61 T?rsteuerger. FS0001r 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1J1959802D
Component: 61 T?rsteuerger. BF0001r 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1J4959811C
Component: 61 T?rsteuerger. HL0001r 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1J4959812C
Component: 61 T?rsteuerger. HR0001H 

4 Faults Found:
00953 - Interior Light Time limit 
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent
01358 - Internal Central Locking Switch; Driver Side (E150) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00912 - Window Regulator Switch; Front Left (E40) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00944 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Passenger Side (Z5) 
35-00 - -


----------

